# 2001 Maxima GLE Performance Modifications?



## daking0fqueens (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys...i just wanted some help in finding out what major or minor modifications i can do to enhance my car's performance (2001 Nissan Maxima GLE)?

So far i only have:
Cold Air Intake (Injen)

Thanks.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Check out my cardomain website


----------



## Jasonmaxima (Apr 28, 2008)

i have a 01 maxima gle as well black, i put a cold air intake, anzo angel eyes, and motegi 17s.

U should try the angel eyes, great llook


----------



## Double0GLE (Jul 4, 2008)

Warpspeed or Cattman Y-pipe, best piece to gain HP for our gen Max's.


----------



## joeb's01max (Jul 8, 2008)

go with cattman y-pipe It's Grrreat!!


----------

